# Is is possible to install FreeBSD on root HAST?



## frankpeng (Dec 13, 2013)

Somewhere I saw that it is possible to transfer a FreeBSD on ZFS pool to the HAST ZFS. If that is the case, why not just install FreeBSD on HAST ZFS?  Is this a silly question?


----------



## sossego (Dec 13, 2013)

No, it is not a silly question. Search the Howto's for your answer.


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 14, 2013)

I asked the owner of the HAST project. He said it is not possible now to install HAST on root of HAST because HAST needs a userland daemon to run to get it work. I think this is the same as ZFS. Before, ZFS needed the OS to run first, so it could create ZFS. Now ZFS is enabled in the bootstrap. I think some day in the future, they will put it in the bootstrap.


----------

